# وصلتنا حديثا نوافير الناريه بالريموت كنترول باسعار مغريه



## الفرح عنواني (13 نوفمبر 2011)

وصلتنا حديثا نوافير بالريموت كنترول باسعار مغريه
ويمكن التحكم في تشغيلها بوسطه ريموت واحد لاكثر من وحده في نفس الوقت وهي آمنه ومطورة وطولها 3 متر 
ويوجد لدي ثلاثة أنوع من النوفير 1
1- بالبطارية وتحكمها يكون عن طريق جهاز موصل بنفس النافورة وسعرها 125ريال
2- التحكم عن بعد بالريموت السلكي وسعرها 150 ريال 
3- التحكم عن بعد بالريموت اللاسلكي وسعرها 180ريال
ولها قاعده 
للإستفسار المراسلة على الخاصة


----------

